
Triple-Layer Catalyst Does Double Duty When Splitting H2O for Clean Energy - dpflan
http://news.rice.edu/2017/07/26/triple-layer-catalyst-does-double-duty-2/
======
DrScump
Full paper:

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2211285517...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S221128551730441X)

